
US Core Inflation Jumps by Most Since 1991 - jules-jules
https://confoundedinterest.net/2020/08/12/us-core-inflation-jumps-by-most-since-1991-while-rent-inflation-fell-to-lowest-rate-since-2015/
======
lvs
Clickbait. The month-over-month rate of change "jumped," but that's just
recovery of deflation in the prior three months. The overall inflation rate
remains well below what it was for all of 2019.

------
defertoreptar
Looks like it had a recent jump, but is still below the trend line.
[https://fred.stlouisfed.org/series/CPILFESL](https://fred.stlouisfed.org/series/CPILFESL)
(You can zoom in on the recent year by using the slider at the bottom.)

------
rjknight
Year-on-year inflation is still below the inflation target!

------
bryanrasmussen
Shouldn't inflation decrease during a recession?

~~~
ianai
Totally depends on how much the Fed prints money. They’re literally buying
stocks last I heard.

~~~
est31
And quite expectably, stock prices inflate at larger rates than the prices of
other goods.

Stats show that people save more cash than they did before corona. Very
reasonable decision as times are more dangerous but it will be a major
catastrophy when all of that money gets back into the economy.

~~~
ianai
I’m not really that concerned about inflation from people moving money from
their savings to expenditures in the future. For one, deflation is way worse
than inflation. For two, inflation isn’t as bad as widely assumed. If anything
we’re seeing in real time how awful completely stable ie 0 rates can be on
society as it’s pushed people into investments purely because There Is No
Alternative (TINA).

The oddball hoarding is pretty scary-though seems to have been confined to the
short term across all the things people hoarded.

Back to savings, people increasing their savings is a rational choice right
now. For all they know they may need that to survive in the future. Those
savings will probably sit on the sidelines until we reach herd immunity. Being
that could be a year away and lots of time without meaningful work the savings
are likely to be spent at non-inflationary rates. It’s much more likely people
need further stimulus to avoid huge booms in homeless populations through rent
and mortgage shortcomings.

